# ??Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD? Inklusive SSD Videos (SSD vs. HDD und SSD Tutorial)??



## Patze (29. August 2011)

Da ich von folgenden News/folgender Studie ein bisschen negativ überrascht war (ob sie jetzt hundertprozentig richtig war was die Herangehensweise und/oder Durchführung angeht sei mal dahingestellt), will ich es jetzt genauer wissen. 

Studie: Über die Hälfte der SSD/Flash-Nutzer haben Datenverluste zu beklagen [News des Tages] -

Datengefahr bei SSDs und Flash-Medien

SSD und Flash: Zuverlässig, aber nicht idiotensicher


*Vergleich SSD HDD
*
SSD (Solid State Drive)

Datenspeicherung auf Halbleiterspeicherbausteinen
Keine beweglichen Teile enthalten
Halbleiterlaufwerk
Ohne rotierende Scheibe
Kurze Zugriffszeiten
Geringer Energieverbrauch
Geräuschlos
Kaum Hitzeentwicklung und deshalb ist die Lebensdauer nicht so abhängig von der Betriebstemperatur wie bei HDDs.
Durch die Reduktion der Wärmeentwicklung arbeitet eine SSD zuverlässiger als eine HDD
Geringe Ausmaße
Mechanische Robustheit
Geringes Gewicht
Position der Daten ist irrelevant, daher ist Defragmentieren nicht nötig. Man beachte jedoch, dass  _"Speziell  für SSDs bietet Diskeeper die Optimierungstechnik Hyperfast an. Sie  soll ein Problem beheben, das gar keins ist: die Fragmentierung von  SSDs."_


 HDD (Hard Disk Drive)

Magnetisches Speichermedium
Rotierend
Beschreibung durch Magnetisierung
Auslesung durch Abtastung
Lebensdauer hängt stark von der Betriebstemperatur ab. Je niedrigerer die Temperatur einer HDD-Festplatte ist, desto höher die Lebensdauer. 


*Mit "Schallgeschwindigkeit" durch die Datenflut? Der Speicher-Rennwagen SSD.*

Turboschneller Datenzugriff durch Zugriffszeit von ca. 0,1 - 0,2 Millisekunden!


*Geschichte der SSD
*
Die geschichtliche Entwicklung nahm in den 1970er ihren Anfang. Aufgrund des hohen Preises beschäftigten sich nur das Militär und Forschungslabore  mit dieser Festplattentechnik. Die Firma General Instruments veröffentlichte Ende der 70er einen ersten Flash ähnlichen Speicher. In den 80er kam die erste SSD für einen PC und die erste Generation von Speicherkarten. 90er steigen viele Firmen in das SSD Geschäft ein. 2001 die erste 3,5" Flash SSD mit 14 GB für ca. 42.000 Dollar. 2006 die ersten SSDs in Notebooks. Seit 2007 ist die SSD marktreif. Seit 2010 Kapazitaten der SSDs bis rund 2 TB und erste Hybridfestplatten (HHD) erscheinen auf dem Markt.


*Derzeitige Lage SSD*


Der richtige Controller
Entscheidend für die Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit einer SSD ist der  verwendete Controller. Derzeit sind vor  allem SSDs mit Controllern von  zu  empfehlen.                             

Indilinx Arowana 
Indilinx Barefoot 
Indilinx Martini 
Intel 
JMicron 
JMicron 612 
JMicron 616 
JMicron 618 
Marvell 88SS9174 
Phison 
Samsung 
SandForce SF-1200 
SandForce SF-1500 
SandForce SF-2100 
SandForce SF-2200 
Toshiba 


*Zukunft SSD*

Die SSD wird mittel- bis langfristig eine Konkurrenz und Ergänzung  zur HDD sein bzw. werden. Damit die HDD komplett vom Markt verschwindet, müssten die SSD-Preise auf HDD Niveau sinken - dies wird noch  Jahre  dauern: Der Preis pro GB für HDD-Laufwerke liegt derzeit bei ca. 15 (minimal 5) Cent. Der Durchschnittspreis pro GB für SSD-Laufwerke liegt derzeit bei ca. 2€ oder ca. 1,50€ (minimal 1€)! 
Der Preis für SSD-Speicher soll Analysten zufolge bis 2012 auf ca. 70 Cent pro Gigabyte sinken.

*
Über SSDs*

Flash Speicherzellen sind nicht unendlich oft beschreibbar. Um die "Degeneration der Speicherzellen" hinauszögern hat der Controller einer SSD eine wichtige zusätzliche Aufgabe, das sogenannte "Wear Leveling" (WL). Der Wear-Leveling Algorithmus (der Flash-Controller) sorgt dafür, dass Schreibvorgänge/-zugriffe möglichst gleichmäßig  auf alle (oder verfügbare?) Speicherzellen verteilt werden, bzw. das die einzelnen Speicher-/Flashzellen gleichmäßig „abgenutzt“, beansprucht  werden, damit einzelne Speicherblöcke  nicht unnötig "leiden" müssen. Wird eine  defekte Zelle vom Controller(Datenverwaltung, Wear Leveling) erkannt, wird diese als defekt markiert und eine andere Zelle  verwendet. Dieser Prozess (Wear Leveling Zyklus) geschieht solange, bis der Controller keine  Ausweichmöglichkeit mehr findet. Jedoch kann der Zyklus entscheidend  verlängert werden, wenn eine SSD nicht voll ist. Ungefähre Richtlinie: Maximale Speicherbelegung von 80%. Deshalb kommen für mich persönlich nur SSDs ab ca. 120GB in Frage. Wear-Leveling, welches von den Controllerchips gesteuert wird, ist ein strenges Geheimnis der Controller-Hersteller, deshalb kann man keine detaillierteren Informationen bekommen. Mittlerweile sind die meisten SSDs mit wear-leveling-Algorithmen ausgestattet.

Es existieren zwei Arten (Mechanismen) von WL, das dynamische und statische:

Dynamisches Wear-Leveling

Verteilung über freie oder frei werdende Blöcke - Konsequenz: Freie oder sich oft ändernde Bereiche weiterhin stärker beansprucht

 Geringe Lebensdauererhöhung (Faktor 25)
Keinen Einfluss auf Schreibgeschwindigkeit

Statisches Wear-Leveling

zusätzliches Verschieben selten genutzter Daten - Konsequenz: Performance leidet unter zusätzlichen Umschichtungsvorgängen


*Programme zum Test der Leistung der SSDs*

AS SSD Benchmark
Crystal Disk Mark
h2testw
IO Meter
HD Tune Pro
HD Tach


*Umfragen zu SSD*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/178488-eine-ssd.html

Eure preisliche Schmerzgrenze bei SSDs?

Interessieren euch 3,5-Zoll-SSDs?

Haben Sie eine SSD? Kaufen Sie dieses Jahr eine? (527 com!-Leser 2011)

SSD-Typen: Welche sind am beliebtesten?

SSDs: Welcher Einsatzzweck?

Festplatten- und SSD-Tests: Welche Art von Benchmarks?
 

Es gibt Leute, die der Ansicht sind, dass Solid State Drives nur _"bei Notebooks entscheidende Vorteile"_ bieten (Folie 7 bzw. 5 - 7) bzw. Artikel "25 dubiose Tempo-Mythen enttarnt".


*Interessantes zum Thema SSD** (Updates)*

 Schöne tabellarische Übersicht - Vergleich SSD & HDD

[Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung

[Anleitung] SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows

 SSD: Was profitiert am meisten von der neuen Technik?

Welche Spiele profitieren am meisten von einer SSD

SSD-Festplatten optimieren: Den überflüssigen Zeitstempel abschalten

SSDs – Fragmentierung ist gewollt

Praxiswissen: Solid State Drives  - So nutzen Sie die Vorteile von SSDs unter Windows

SSD Optimierungen und FAQs

SSD-Kaufberatung/-Informationsthread - Übersicht

Die Solid State Disk - SSD - Vorteile/Nachteile - eine ausführliche Berichterstattung - Das Solid State Drive als Revolution des Computers

[Kaufberatung] SSD-Kaufberatung/-Informationsthread + Diskussion (Bitte lesen!) [Update 23.03.10] - Forum de Luxx

[Guide] Nützliche Tools für SSDs - Forum de Luxx

[Guide] Hänger mit SSD durch Ausschalten von Intel LPM (Link Power Management) beseitigen - Forum de Luxx

[Übersicht] Bitte beachten: Gesplittete Threads, Sammelthreads, User-Reviews - Forum de Luxx

Praxis: Kann man mehr Platz und Performance aus einer SSD herausholen?                 

SSD-Kaufberatung - Große Unterschiede bei Solid State Disks

Sammelthread Kaufberatung und Fragen zu SSDs (2)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...94-sammelthread-der-ssd-hall-fame-thread.html

Duell der schnellen SATA III-SSDs

SSD: Marktübersicht zu schnellen SSD-Festplatten (Januar 2011) - Tabellen zur Marktübersicht SSDs

Betriebssystem und Spiele auf einer oder zwei SSDs installieren? Leserbrief der Woche

Crucial M4: Fehler soll bei manchen Usern Systemstart verhindern, Fehlersuche läuft [News des Tages]

Manipulation von SSD-Bewertungen durch OCZ! *+* *Update*

SSD-Controller defekt - Datenwiederherstellung möglich? *+ Update
*
Seagate Momentus XT im Vergleich: Windows 7 Startzeit | Hartware.net - aktuelle Computer Hardware News und Reviews | Video Portal powered by Hardwareclips.com bzw. hier das gleiche Video (In diesem Video vergleicht PCGH _"per Split-Screen die Startzeit  eines typisch-vermüllten Windows 7 (64 BIt) zwischen der Seagate  Momentus XT mit 4 GB SLC-Flash, eine WD6000 Velociraptor der neuesten  Generation, einer Crucial RealSSD C300 (256GB) und einer herkömmlichen  2,5-Zoll-Festplatte, der Seagate Momentus 5400.6"):_

[HWCLIP]http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/623/Seagate-Momentus-XT-im-Vergleich-Windows-7-Startzeit[/HWCLIP] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eY60M_-ItXI?hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRBaYlvCuRE?hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5G2DIJuoHE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sA0zmhW7Fg?hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jsHpNkDQn0?hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjCmLJtITK4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDA9tB17Wio?hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqnL3jX3dik https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lR0XoHFU6Y?hd=1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs?hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyBxCR8P8T0 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPHutfh2wcs?hd=1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1mpTyBf1IU?hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9o7IR97npY?hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVxjKI3cw0c?hd=1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxjhSO1qErQ?t=1m32s https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojTSPT6ss1E https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YH7wxFZ46U?hd=1


*Zum Thema Games & SSD ein paar Beispiele: *

Video: Intel zeigt SSD 510 - Ladezeitvergleich bei Starcraft 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQpiZ44GyYU?hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47dt-y27eYk?hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IG3YFfrG1fY?hd=1 



SSD Tester Rating

Bestenliste, Vergleich: Solid State Disks (SSD) im Test 

Alle SSD Charts 2011 Benchmarks

SSD Testübersicht sortiert nach Bewertung

PassMark Softwar  Benchmark Chart  - (die oberen sind SSDs)


*ACHTUNG: AUFBAUPHASE!!! (WIRD AUFGRUND VON ZEITMANGEL NOCH JAHRE DAUERN!  )*


----------



## OctoCore (29. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

Ich denke mal, du meinst damit unfreiwillige Verluste. 
Nein, weder unfreiwillig, noch freiwillig (Erase).


----------



## trnapster (29. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

Nein

Habe eine Vertex 2 seit 7 Monaten in Betrieb.

Eine Umfrage wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

Jap meine ältere Corsair Force2 ist nach 3 Monaten hobs gegangen, Controller defekt. Sei Januar läuft sie aber ohne Beanstandungen, hab mir jetzt auch ne Crucial m4 für meine Notebook geholt.


----------



## Scorpio78 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

[X] Nein

Meine Corsair F120 läuft seit knapp 7 Monate ohne Probs.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

[x] Nein!

[x] Ich habe mehr als zwei.

RoG Notebook: Super Talent Ultradrive GX2 64 GB (1,5 Jahre alt)

Game-PC: Crucial RealSSD C300 128 GB (1 Jahr alt)
F@H-PC: Crucial m4 64 GB (letzte Woche gekauft^^)


----------



## juergen28 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

[x] Nein

Meine C300 läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## McClaine (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

Meine ocz Vertex läuft seit Januar/Februar ohne Probs, ausser das der Speed sich verschlechtert hat (Lesen/Schreiben ca270/250MB/s auf unter 200, beide Werte, genau hab ichs net im Kopp)
Die Corsair F120 läuft seit 3Monaten einwandfrei. Selten in Nutzung, Speed blieb gleich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

Besitze keine SSD und wann eine kommt hängt vom Preis ab


----------



## thom_cat (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

noch keinen datenverlust mit irgendeiner meiner ssds.

supertalent ultradrive problemfrei
intel g2 problemfrei
crucial c300 problemfrei
solidata k5 problemfrei
crucial m4 problemfrei


----------



## cann0nf0dder (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

keinerlei datenverlust oder probleme bisher
2x 80gb intel postville g2
1x 256gb crucial c300 real ssd


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

Ich benutze seit September 2009 eine Intel-SSD und hatte keienrlei Probleme bisher.


----------



## roheed (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

[x]nein

Habe eine Corsair Force seit nem jahr und die läuft auch ohne zu mucken...4,5 TB READ | 2,5 TB WRITE


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

[x] _Nein!_ 


Seit fast 2 Jahren läuft eine Corsair P128 völlig problemlos in meinem PC, Datenverlust kenne ich bis dato nicht. 

In ein paar Tagen kommt eine neue Crucial M4 128, mal schauen, ob sich dann etwas daran ändert. 


Mfg


----------



## OctoCore (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*



roheed schrieb:


> Habe eine Corsair Force seit nem jahr und die läuft auch ohne zu mucken...4,5 TB READ | 2,5 TB WRITE


 
Das ändert sich aber bald. Bei dem Schreibdurchsatz ist deine 90er statistisch gesehen in 359 Jahren auf.


----------



## roheed (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

ja ich zittere auch schon jeden tag das in 300 Jahren schon Schluss sein soll mit der corsair hauptproblem nummer eins ist aber leider in 99,999% eher der controller als die flashzellen^^ Und wann der keine lust mehr hat wird man schon sehen XD


----------



## Own3r (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

[X] Nein

Ich habe noch keine probleme mit meiner SSD gehabt. Ich hoffe das, dass auch so bleibt.


----------



## Patze (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*



roheed schrieb:


> ja ich zittere auch schon jeden tag das in 300 Jahren schon Schluss sein soll mit der corsair hauptproblem nummer eins ist aber leider in 99,999% eher der controller als die flashzellen^^ Und wann der keine lust mehr hat wird man schon sehen XD


 
Im schlechtesten Fall hat Deine SSD das letzte Wort und sagt: Wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am besten! 



Sarge_70 schrieb:


> [...]In ein paar Tagen kommt eine neue Crucial M4 128, mal schauen, ob sich dann etwas daran ändert. Mfg


 
Ja, die habe ich heute auch "entdeckt". Sie kommt in meine Favoritenliste und ich werde den Preis beobachten: Preisvergleich


----------



## OctoCore (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*



roheed schrieb:


> hauptproblem nummer eins ist aber leider in 99,999% eher der controller als die flashzellen



Ist bei HDDs auch nicht anders, zumindest diejenigen, die "plötzlich und unerwartet" keinen Mucks mehr von sich geben.
BTT: Ich bin davon überzeugt, das der Faktor "menschliches Versagen" in der Realität deutlicher höher liegt, als in der Statistik angegeben.
Die Flashtechnik ist im Grunde schon lange etabliert und auch trotz der vermeintlich kurzen Lebensdauer recht langzeitstabil. 
Dass mancher damit ein Problem hat, ist eher eine Kopfsache. Man ist einfach nicht daran gewöhnt, dass elektronische Komponenten, die keinem mechanischen Verschleiß unterliegen, plötzlich mit einem voraussagbarem Todesdatum daher kommen. Obwohl es eigentlich schon immer so war, z.B. bei Elkos.
Das einzige Problem, was ich sehe, ist die aktuelle Lage bei den SSDs, da führt IMHO eine gewisse Überzüchtung zu Problemen - um sich mit hohen Leistungswerten, egal um jeden Preis, beim Marketing im Vergleich zu den Mitbewerbern abzusetzen.
Die Schwierigkeiten, die beim aktuellen Controllerflaggschiff von SF für Furore sorgen, sind natürlich dumm, aber sowas kann jedem Mal passieren.
Viel übler finde ich die Praktik, SSDs ab Werk zu "übertakten" um damit Vorteile am Markt zu erzielen. Sowas ist nicht neu, und Hersteller, die sowas machen, sollten empfindlich von ihrer potentiellen Kundschaft mit Kaufverweigerung abgestraft werden. Das bleibt aber wohl ein Traum.

Noch mal kurz was zur Haltbarkeit: Die c't hat mal den Versuch unternommen, einen billigen 2GB-Stick (der wahrscheinlich nicht über hochwertige Wear-Leveling-Algorithmen in seinem preiswerten Controller verfügt, ganz zu schweigen von einem großen Pool mit "Ersatz"-Zellen) kaputt zu schreiben. Die haben das Ding ohne Pause im Dauerlauf über Wochen hinweg beschrieben (der war eben recht langsam im Schreibzugriff, wie das bei billigen Sticks die Regel ist) und dabei auch immer die geschriebenen Daten anschließend wieder eingelesen und recht aufwendig auf Fehler gecheckt.
Ich weiß nicht, wie es am Ende ausgegangen ist, irgendwie ist das an mir vorbei gerauscht, aber bei einem Zwischenstand von über 12000 Schreibvorgängen pro Zelle war nicht ein einziger (!) Datenfehler  zu finden.


----------



## Nyuki (31. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

Wenn die SSD nicht beschädigt ist,kann man den Datenverlust verhindern in dem man im Gerätemanager - SSD - Richtlinien-"Von Windows 7 veranlasst..."Das Häckchen ist in der Standard Installaion nicht gesetzt".Wenn das Häckchen aktiviert ist und der Pc wird durch eine Stromversorgung unterbrochen,kann Datenverlust passieren bis zum Totalausfall.
Angeblich sollte man bei einer SSD das Häckchen reinsetzen.Ich merke kein Unterschied wie auch zu Riskant


----------



## OctoCore (31. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

Was meinst du? _Von Windows veranlasstes Leeren des Geräteschreibcaches deaktivieren_?

Das habe ich auch nicht angehakt. Meine SSD hat ja keinen Cache, der für Windows erkennbar wäre. Nur einen internen Minicache, auf den aber nur der Sandforce-Controller selbst Zugriff hat.


----------



## Laphroaig (31. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

Da meine Vertex2 60 GB zu klein für den Hauptrechner wurde habe ich diese als Systemdisk ins Notebook eingebaut - Nach 3 Wochen wurde diese nicht mehr als Laufwerk erkannt (auch nicht im Desktop). RMA läuft derzeit. Ich hatte jedoch keinen Datenverlust im engeren Sinne, da die Daten noch auf der alten Festplatte vorhanden waren.


----------



## Gohrbi (31. August 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

Hatte mit meiner XLR den Totalverlußt erlebt. Alles tot. Es war KEIN einziger Zugriff
möglich. Von heute auf morgen, ohne Vorwarnung.


----------



## Nyuki (1. September 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

hmm.Zum Thema SSD ich habe meine alte 60GB E OCZ 34nm seit Okt 2010 und sie hat noch immer 100% Life.


----------



## OctoCore (1. September 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Hatte mit meiner XLR den Totalverlußt erlebt. Alles tot. Es war KEIN einziger Zugriff
> möglich. Von heute auf morgen, ohne Vorwarnung.


 
Na ja.... <hust> war da nicht etwas öhm... krumm?


----------



## Gohrbi (1. September 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

Krumm schon, aber nicht kaputt, sagt "Extrememory"


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, du meinst damit unfreiwillige Verluste.
> Nein, weder unfreiwillig, noch freiwillig (Erase).


Ist es eigentlich für die SSD schädlich wenn man zu oft Dateien löscht und Programme/Spiele  installiert/deinstalliert?

Oder wenn ich Programme wie CCleaner öfters benutze?


----------



## Patze (2. September 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

Kennt jemand noch eine ähnliche Übersicht wie folgende? Ich finde das auf Wikipedia (sowohl englische als auch deutsche) nicht so gut wie diese:

Schöne tabellarische Übersicht - Vergleich SSD & HDD


----------



## OctoCore (2. September 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich für die SSD schädlich wenn man zu oft Dateien löscht und Programme/Spiele  installiert/deinstalliert?
> 
> Oder wenn ich Programme wie CCleaner öfters benutze?



Die Zellen halten ja als Daumenregel 10000 Schreibvorgange aus. Bei einer 120er SSD kann man also 1200000 GB schreiben. Zufällig habe ich es geschafft, innerhalb von zwei Wochen 240 GB auf die SSD zu schreiben. Das liegt weit über dem Durchschnitt, aber lassen wir's mal dabei. Da sagt mir der Windowstaschenrechner, das meine SSD in 192 Jahren statistisch mit dem Schwächeln beginnen würde. Naja... ich sollte wohl besser schnell meine Daten sichern.
Was machst du denn mit dem CCleaner? Solchen Blödsinn, wie gelöschte Dateien aus Sicherheitsgründen zusätzlich zu überschreiben, sollte man meiden. Aber krampfhaft Schreibvorgänge zu vermeiden suchen, kann man sich auch sparen. Da eine SSD in der Regel notiert, wieviel GB an Daten sie in ihrer bisherigen Lebenszeit geschrieben hat, kannnst du ja mal ab und zu einen Kontrollblick darauf werfen und wenn es wirklich zu viel ist, eben etwas kürzer zu treten.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Was machst du denn mit dem CCleaner? Solchen Blödsinn, wie gelöschte Dateien aus Sicherheitsgründen zusätzlich zu überschreiben, sollte man meiden.


Nein nur Datenmüll löschen. Tempdateien, Firefoxcache, Cookies, Papierkorb etc.
Und mal die Reg nach Fehlern überprüfen und reinigen.



> Aber krampfhaft Schreibvorgänge zu vermeiden suchen, kann man sich auch sparen. Da eine SSD in der Regel notiert, wieviel GB an Daten sie in ihrer bisherigen Lebenszeit geschrieben hat, kannnst du ja mal ab und zu einen Kontrollblick darauf werfen und wenn es wirklich zu viel ist, eben etwas kürzer zu treten.


Welches Programm nimmst du dafür? Ich habe hier nur "Chrystal Disk Info". Und das zeigt mir nicht alles an. Eher wie lange die SSD an war und wie oft eingeschaltet. Status "Gut". Und in den Spalten unten immer 100%.


----------



## roheed (2. September 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

@patze 
jiunge junge, hast aber nochmal ganz schön arbeit reingesteckt für die startseite! Find ich nicht schlecht, vorallem deine Video Sammlung. solltest vlt im Header angeben das die leute diese auch sehen. bin grad mehr oder weniger zufällig auf die idee gekommen mal wieder auf die startseite zu schaun. mit 5 leuten die schon einen crash hatten und erst 33 ohne probleme ist doch eine hohe ausfahlrate irgendwie. dürfte bei hdd doch viel geringer sein.


----------



## OctoCore (2. September 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Nein nur Datenmüll löschen. Tempdateien, Firefoxcache, Cookies, Papierkorb etc.
> Und mal die Reg nach Fehlern überprüfen und reinigen.



Ja, okay - das mache ich auch, zum Teil auch mit CC. Das mit der Registry reinigen sollte man lassen - aber mit der SSD hat das nichts zu tun. 



> Welches Programm nimmst du dafür? Ich habe hier nur "Chrystal Disk Info". Und das zeigt mir nicht alles an. Eher wie lange die SSD an war und wie oft eingeschaltet. Status "Gut". Und in den Spalten unten immer 100%.



Ich nehme auch das aktuelle CrystalDiskInfo oder das Tool der SSD, das auch SMART-Daten anzeigt.

Steht da nichts von Lebenszeit-Schreibvorgängen unten? mit einem Hexwert dazu?
Ist natürlich möglich, das solche SMART-Daten controllerabhängig sind, und das die akkumulierten Schreib- und Lesemengen nur von SSDs mit Sandforcecontroller protokolliert werden.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (2. September 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

[x] besitze keine

 

das nächste weihnachten kommt aber


----------



## Patze (2. September 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*



roheed schrieb:


> @patze jiunge junge, hast aber nochmal ganz schön arbeit reingesteckt für die startseite! Find ich nicht schlecht, vorallem deine Video Sammlung. solltest vlt im Header angeben das die leute diese auch sehen. bin grad mehr oder weniger zufällig auf die idee gekommen mal wieder auf die startseite zu schaun. mit 5 leuten die schon einen crash hatten und erst 33 ohne probleme ist doch eine hohe ausfahlrate irgendwie. dürfte bei hdd doch viel geringer sein.


 
Danke vielmals! Was meinst Du mit Header? Welche Kopfzeile? Angepinnte Themen?


----------



## Ahab (2. September 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

Kein Datenverlust. Corsair Force Series F90, seit einem halben Jahr.


----------



## roheed (2. September 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*



Patze schrieb:


> Danke vielmals! Was meinst Du mit Header? Welche Kopfzeile? Angepinnte Themen?


 

ja im prinzip meine ich den text hier



> *Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD? 				*



den kann man einfach per doppelklick ändern falls nicht bekannt


----------



## guna7 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD?*

[x] Ja! Die SSD ist defekt.


----------



## Patze (6. September 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD? Inklusive SSD Videos (SSD vs. HDD oder Tutorial)*

Defekt? Welches Modell wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## roheed (6. September 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD? Inklusive SSD Videos (SSD vs. HDD oder Tutorial)*

*SSD OCZ Vertex 2 120GB @ Patze 
*


----------



## Patze (8. September 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD? Inklusive SSD Videos (SSD vs. HDD oder Tutorial)*

Danke! Das wundert mich nicht, diese SSD würde ich mir sowieso nicht holen. Man siehe nur die 91 Amazon Rezensionen, davon 37 mit nur einem Stern.

Kann ja so nebenbei beantwortet werden: Gibt es eigentlich einen (und sei es nur ein minimaler) Vorteil, wenn man bei einem älterem PC (z.B. mein Zweit-PC - Core 2 Duo E6600 und Asus P5W DH Deluxe und Radeon HD 3850) eine SSD mit S-ATA 6 GBit/s Schnittelle (abwärtskompatibel) an eine S-ATA 3 Schnittstelle anschließt?


----------



## Invidia (8. September 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD? Inklusive SSD Videos (SSD vs. HDD oder Tutorial)*



Patze schrieb:


> Danke! Das wundert mich nicht, diese SSD würde ich mir sowieso nicht holen. Man siehe nur die 91 Amazon Rezensionen, davon 37 mit nur einem Stern.
> 
> Kann ja so nebenbei beantwortet werden: Gibt es eigentlich einen (es nur ein minimaler) Vorteil, wenn man bei einem älterem PC (z.B. mein Zweit-PC - Core 2 Duo E6600 und Asus P5W DH Deluxe und Radeon HD 3850) eine SSD mit S-ATA 6 GBit/s Schnittelle (abwärtskompatibel) an eine S-ATA 3 Schnittstelle anschließt?


 
Der Vorteil ist riesig. Der SATA II Port wird zwar voll ausgelastet sein aber nicht schlimm. Du wirst es deutlich spüren!


----------



## roheed (8. September 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD? Inklusive SSD Videos (SSD vs. HDD oder Tutorial)*



Patze schrieb:


> Danke! Das wundert mich nicht, diese SSD würde ich mir sowieso nicht holen. Man siehe nur die 91 Amazon Rezensionen, davon 37 mit nur einem Stern.
> 
> Kann ja so nebenbei beantwortet werden: Gibt es eigentlich einen (und sei es nur ein minimaler) Vorteil, wenn man bei einem älterem PC (z.B. mein Zweit-PC - Core 2 Duo E6600 und Asus P5W DH Deluxe und Radeon HD 3850) eine SSD mit S-ATA 6 GBit/s Schnittelle (abwärtskompatibel) an eine S-ATA 3 Schnittstelle anschließt?


 

hä?!^^ eine SATA 3 SSD an einen SATA 3 port betreiben?^^ Klar, nur wird dein MB keinen haben 
falls du meintest ob es was bringt eine ssd mit sata 3 an einen sata 2 port in einem älteren rechner zu verbauen kann ich dir ruhigen gewissens sagen, ja es bringt selbst bei noch älteren single core CPU's noch auf eine ssd umzusteigen.


----------



## OctoCore (8. September 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD? Inklusive SSD Videos (SSD vs. HDD und SSD Tutorial)*

War bei meiner SSD ja nicht anders - die hing auch zuerst in einem Sockel775-Board rum. An SATA II. Die schlug sich ganz tapfer.


----------



## Noodels87 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD? Inklusive SSD Videos (SSD vs. HDD und SSD Tutorial)*

[x] _Ich habe eine SSD._
[x] Nein!

Super Talent Ultradrive GX MLC 64GB (FTM64GX25H)

Seit gut 2 Jahren in benutzung. Ich kann euch leider keine Infos zur geschriebenen Datenmenge geben da das letzte Firmwareupdate alles gelöcht hat.


----------



## Patze (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD? Inklusive SSD Videos (SSD vs. HDD oder Tutorial)*



roheed schrieb:


> hä?!^^ eine SATA 3 SSD an einen SATA 3 port betreiben?^^ Klar, nur wird dein MB keinen haben
> falls du meintest ob es was bringt eine ssd mit sata 3 an einen sata 2 port in einem älteren rechner zu verbauen kann ich dir ruhigen gewissens sagen, ja es bringt selbst bei noch älteren single core CPU's noch auf eine ssd umzusteigen.


 
Ja richtig. Eine SSD mit "Serial ATA Revision 3.0" (oder umgs. SATA 6Gb/s bzw. SATA III oder SATA-600) an das Asus P5W DH Deluxe Board mit "Serial ATA Revision 2.0 bzw. SATA 3Gb/s Anschluss (oder umgs. SATA II oder SATA-300). Sorry habe mich mit "S-ATA 3" verschrieben, ich meinte natürlich S-ATA 3Gb/s.


----------



## KillerCroc (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD? Inklusive SSD Videos (SSD vs. HDD und SSD Tutorial)*

[X] _Ich habe eine SSD
_[X]_ Nein!


_


----------



## Patze (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD? Inklusive SSD Videos (SSD vs. HDD und SSD Tutorial)*

Zum Thema Datenverlust auf SSD:

Die geheimen Schwächen der SSD - Die SSD ist der Festplatte in mancher Hinsicht überlegen. Doch in puncto Ausfallsicherheit oder
Datenrekonstruktion zeigen sich Schwächen.

_SSD_ - Solid State Disk. Das Speichermedium der Zukunft - kann man verlorene _SSD_ Daten bei _Datenverlust_ wieder herstellen? (Text ist von 2009!)

Studie von Kroll Ontrack - Vorsicht vor Datenverlusten auf SSDs und Flash

http://www.attingo.com/de/download/...-bei-der-Festplattenrettung___ONLINEPRINT.pdf

---------------

http://www.channelpartner.de/tests/hardware-tests/286876/index.html


----------



## EpicFail (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD? Inklusive SSD Videos (SSD vs. HDD und SSD Tutorial)*

Oh ich Idiot jetzt hab ich statt [Nein! Ich habe eine SSD] [Ja! Ich habe eine SSD ausgewählt]
Letzteres ist für sich gesehen aber auch logischer


----------



## Hummingbird (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD? Inklusive SSD Videos (SSD vs. HDD und SSD Tutorial)*

@ Patze

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie bei der Ontrack Studi um das Verhältnis von SSD zu USB Stick steht. Ich bin mir nämlich ziemlich sicher, dass es eine viel höhere Rate an USB Sticks ist (denn die hat heutzutage Jeder, sogar mehrfach), was durch den Artikel meiner Erachtens aber falsch dargestellt wird, da man schlicht und einfachbeides über einen Kamm schert.

Ich spreh mal mit unserer Marketing Abteilung, ob man da von Kroll Ontrack noch mehr Infos bekommen kann.

Die Channel-Partner Tests sind in der Regel immer veraltet, da hier alte Tests der PC Welt (beide ghören zur Verlagsgruppe IDG) erscheinen. Gerade bei den SSs, wo die Zeit so schnell rennt, ist das in meinen Augen ein schlechter Witz...


----------



## Patze (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD? Inklusive SSD Videos (SSD vs. HDD und SSD Tutorial)*

@ Hummingbird: Wenn ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit habe kann ich mich wieder etwas mehr mit der Problematik beschäftigen. Auf jeden Fall Danke für deine Mühen! 

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber sei hier die nötige Umfrage von *dj*viper* erwähnt (zur Problematik der Datenverluste von SSDs- welche Controller sind zuverlässig welche nicht): Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?

SSDs vs HDDs - Gesamte Stimmen: 2422 bzw.

Umfrage-Auswertung: SSDs vs. HDDs: Gab es in den letzten zwei Jahren einen Datenverlust? 

Stand der SSD-Verbreitung bzw.

Solid State Drives (SSDs): Schon im Rechner - oder geplant? Gesamte Stimmen: 2433


----------



## dj*viper (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hattet ihr bereits einen Datenverlust bei eurer SSD? Inklusive SSD Videos (SSD vs. HDD und SSD Tutorial)*

danke für den querverweis


----------



## Spiff (18. Januar 2012)

Nein. Bis jetzt keine Verluste hab 6 SSD's im Betrieb und die älteste schon über 2.5 Jahre.


----------



## leorphee (18. Januar 2012)

Ja, wo ich schon dabei bin...
Vertex 2 die erste war fehlerhaft wurde getauscht,
Die 2. Vertex 2 hat nach einem 1/2 Jahr Totalausfall RMA läuft
mir wurde die Agility 3 angeboten, hab abgelehnt, mal sehen was folgt


----------



## Spiff (18. Januar 2012)

Wäre mal noch interessant zu sehen welche SSD's resp. Kontroller am meisten Probleme haben. Hab das gefühl das die Sandforce SSD's mehr Probleme machen als andere.


----------



## dj*viper (18. Januar 2012)

Spiff schrieb:


> Wäre mal noch interessant zu sehen welche SSD's resp. Kontroller am meisten Probleme haben. Hab das gefühl das die Sandforce SSD's mehr Probleme machen als andere.


 dafür gibts diese umfrage. da geht es um die controller und deren zuverlässigkeit: 
[Umfrage] Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's?


----------



## Spiff (18. Januar 2012)

Aja stimmt Danke. Hab da mitgemacht aber schon wieder vergessen


----------



## SESOFRED (19. Januar 2012)

* nein
* besitze eine
* besitze 2
* bestize mehr als 2


----------



## Patze (25. Februar 2012)

Das muss einfach erwähnt werden bzw. hier mit in den Thread: Manipulation von SSD-Bewertungen durch OCZ!

Was lehrt uns das? Zumindest noch vorsichtiger und gründlicher Kaufentscheidungen zu fällen, gerade wenn einem nicht viel Bares zur Verfügung steht.


----------

